# Грыжа пояснично-крестцового отдела 7 мм. Можно ли избежать операции?



## Таблетка (23 Июн 2019)

Здравствуйте, мне 29 лет,первый раз поясница проявила себя примерно год назад,(сославшись на то что ребенок маленький,постоянно на руках,коляску тоже приходилось носить самой)проставили комбилепен и вольтарен,все отпустило ,обследоваться не пошла. Сейчас примерно пол года назад стало тянуть с поясницы в левую ногу,просто тянущие боли периодически опять же после долгих прогулок с ребенком на руках. В один из дней пошли мурашки по этой же ноге..лечение что было год назад не дало результат пошла на мрт..там выяснилось грыжа L5-S1 7 мм. После назначили лечение ,приложу файл (целебрекс,омез,кельтикан)после лечения состояние такое же. Следующее лечение начало с аксамол(файл приложен)стало чуть лучше,мурашки почти прошли. Но ноющие боли в области поясницы,выше копчика продолжаются после долгой ходьбы,если долго стоять приходится,или сидеть. Макс времени могу 1 -1.5 выполнять акое-то действие. Была на консультации у нейрохирурга предложили операцию. Я отказалась.. пока написали лечение продажаю . Плюс назначили физио лечение динамик,л ф к, массаж ног и электорофарез с карипазимом(начну с 24.07.2019)
Вопрос возможно ли избежать операцию?или все же придется делать рано или поздно? Хочется второго ребенка,как на фоне такой грыже будет протекать беременность? Может ли быть обострение во время беременности?

    
Очень надеюсь на Ваши ответы,буду всем благодарна.
Снимки по мрт : http://files.rentgen-online.ru/get.php?id=0bcw1t4af


----------



## La murr (23 Июн 2019)

@Таблетка, Алёна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


Таблетка написал(а):


> назначили ...и электорофарез с карипазимом(начну с 24.07.2019)


Почитайте о карипазиме - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Таблетка (23 Июн 2019)

@La murr, спасибо!


----------



## AIR (24 Июн 2019)

Утро доброе.
По Вашему описанию и указанию на сколиоз, можно предположить наличие мышечно-тоническое асимметрии на пояснично-крестцовом уровне и как следствие так называемого мышечно-тонического синдрома,  который в свою очередь может давать подобные проявления. .. Если Вы выложите хотя бы часть снимков здесь (в разных дикомах я не айс ), то смогу написать и поболее. .


----------



## Таблетка (24 Июн 2019)

@AIR, хорошо,спасибо большое! Сегодня чуть позже выложу

Вот тут разместила,можете пройти по ссылке  https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1358/view


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Июн 2019)

От назначенного физиотерапевтического лечения проку не будет.
Избежать оперативного лечения Вам поможет обращение за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками. Он, после беседы с Вами, изучения снимков МРТ, тщательного неврологического и мануального осмотра, установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение в т.ч медикаментозное.
Если ещё нет у Вас полужесткого поясничного корсета, то его нужно купить. Лучше отечественного производства.


----------



## Таблетка (24 Июн 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за Ваш ответ,корсет есть. С мануальными терапевтами проблема в городе город не большой есть один,но он слепой.


----------



## AIR (24 Июн 2019)

Если посмотрим на снимок,  то увидим отклонение туловища вправо (обозначено синим), это нагружает повышенно не только мышцы поясницы слева, но и мышцы таза слева, а также мышцы по ходу левой ноги. . 


Таблетка написал(а):


> первый раз поясница проявила себя примерно год назад,(сославшись на то что ребенок маленький,постоянно на руках,коляску тоже приходилось носить самой)


Дополнительная нагрузка,  опять же дополнительно,  нагрузила проблемные мышцы , вот дискомфорт и появился..


Таблетка написал(а):


> проставили комбилепен и вольтарен,все отпустило ,обследоваться не пошла.


Так как изменения были ещё небольшие, то небольшое лечение и помогло..


Таблетка написал(а):


> Сейчас примерно пол года назад стало тянуть с поясницы в левую ногу,просто тянущие боли периодически опять же после долгих прогулок с ребенком на руках. В один из дней пошли мурашки по этой же ноге


Но нагрузки продолжались и проблема , естественно,  проявилась снова.. Дополнительно стали поддавливаться и  местные чувствительные нервные веточки..


Таблетка написал(а):


> лечение что было год назад не дало результат


Разумеется , проблемка то стала чуть прсерьёзнее.


Таблетка написал(а):


> не дало результат пошла на мрт..там выяснилось грыжа L5-S1 7 мм. После назначили лечение ,приложу файл (целебрекс,омез,кельтикан)после лечения состояние такое же.


И тут повезло - обнаружили грыжу.. есть кого обвинить в преступлении.. . Но мышцами то никто не занимался и закономерный итог..


Таблетка написал(а):


> Следующее лечение начало с аксамол(файл приложен)стало чуть лучше,мурашки почти прошли. Но ноющие боли в области поясницы,выше копчика продолжаются после долгой ходьбы,если долго стоять приходится,или сидеть.


Хоть какой то результат лечение все же дало,  Но та же грушевидная мышца перегружается и болит в месте прикрепления к крестцу. Захватываются в процесс и рядом расположенные мышцы..


Таблетка написал(а):


> Вопрос возможно ли избежать операцию?или все же придется делать рано или поздно?


Если будет правильный подход, то ничего оперировать не придется.. 


Таблетка написал(а):


> Хочется второго ребенка,как на фоне такой грыже будет протекать беременность? Может ли быть обострение во время беременности?


Найдется квалифицированный доктор, все будет нормально..
Опять же, повторюсь, совершенно прав доктор Воротынцев,  нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на пояснично-крестцовом,  тазовом уровне  и по ходу ноги. .


----------



## Таблетка (25 Июн 2019)

@AIR, спасибо Вам большое за развернутый ответ! Буду искать грамотного специалиста.


----------



## Таблетка (27 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте! хочу продолжить свою тему. Давно не писала,так как боль была примерно на одном уровне,тянуло в основном левую ногу по задней части,и болела ягодица. Все это было в основном либо от того что долго ходила,либо если стояла больше 10 минут. Лечение ни какое не проводила,только гимнастика и аппликатор. Месяц назад стала ходить в спорт зал,тренер в курсе моей проблемы со спиной, дает разумные нагрузки на руки,и ноги. На спину я так понимаю нет,но мышцы все пришли в тонус,стало легче,и ногу стало тянуть совсем чуть чуть. Далее нашла мануального терапевта,(В области,согласна ездить) отзывы хорошие пишут..людям помогал и с грыжей и с другими проблемами. Съездила к нему на консультацию,сказал нужно лечить весь позвоночник,сказал имеются ещё проблемы (глядя на снимки сказал что позвоночник весь кривой) и в шеи(но тут я чувствую напряжения очень давно ещё со школы наверно) сказал будет лечить позвоночник потом иголки поставит. Если честно я боюсь,я правильно понимаю что мануальная терапия заключается массаж+ ставят позвонки на место(путем хруста,не знаю как это правильно называется)?  возможно ли при моей грыже такое? Стоит ли мне бояться? и вообще стоит ли сейчас этим заниматься если боли почти ушли?

@AIR, Если сможете ответьте пожалуйста.


----------



## AIR (27 Ноя 2019)

Вечер добрый! 


Таблетка написал(а):


> Если честно я боюсь,я правильно понимаю что мануальная терапия заключается массаж+ ставят позвонки на место(путем хруста,не знаю как это правильно называется)?


Я уже даже и не знаю... Чаще всего так, но летом был на очередной сертификации и чего только не увидел.. И так лечат и на расстоянии и даже новорожденным атлант вправляют не касаясь его, а как то через мать.. Поэтому как работает "ваш" специалист, предположить сложно..


Таблетка написал(а):


> и вообще стоит ли сейчас этим заниматься если боли почти ушли?


Если болей почти нет и выраженных "перекосов" тоже, я бы постарался определиться с набором упражнений и заморочился с правильностью их выполнения, а потом спокойно выполнял "в рабочем режиме" с корректировкой через некоторое время при необходимости.


----------



## Таблетка (28 Ноя 2019)

@AIR, спасибо Вам большое за ответ!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Ноя 2019)

Похоже, что  Вас решили просто "развести на бабки". К сожалению, подобное встречается довольно часто.


----------



## Таблетка (28 Ноя 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Похоже, что  Вас решили просто "развести на бабки". К сожалению, подобное встречается довольно часто.


Почему?


----------



## Таблетка (28 Ноя 2019)

Когда я была на консультации у него,он мне повернул шею,и был небольшой хруст,мне стало легко. А на следующий день началось,качели в голове и сильное головокружение. при этом давление 130/90 и пульс за 100. Через два дня все прошло. что это было после терапии или нет,нет знаю...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Ноя 2019)

Таблетка написал(а):


> Почему?


"Лечить весь позвоночник" ненужно. Нужно лечить больного. 
И работать необходимо с тем отделом позвоночника, где имеется вертебральный синдром. Другие трогать нет необходимости.
Особенно позабавила фраза: "Весь позвоночник кривой". Если он пообещал вам его выпрямить, то он нагло врёт.
Польза от ИРТ в вашей ситуации как от козла молока. Правда, за ненужные процедуры придется заплатить. Ведь бесплатно иголки "ставить " не будет.
Так что "думайте  сами, решайте сами".


----------



## Таблетка (29 Ноя 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, я Вас поняла.


----------

